# Kauai restaurants for birthday celebrations?



## cookinmamma (Nov 10, 2007)

We'll be celebrating 2 bdays- my husband's and my bro-in-law's- between xmas & new years. 

The food would be our most important consideration.  We used to love A Pacific Cafe & I was sad to read that it has closed. 

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## nspils (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't know how you can do any better than The Beach House at sunset.


----------



## jlee2070 (Nov 10, 2007)

Roy's in Poipu


----------



## Poobah (Nov 10, 2007)

*B'day dinner*

Beach House. :whoopie: Make reservations way in advance.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2007)

The Beach House at sunset! - make your reservation NOW!  
BTW - it's in the Poipu area, across the street from the Lawai Beach Resort.

The last two pictures on this page are outside and inside the Beach House and the last one  shows the sunset:  Beach House


----------



## cookinmamma (Nov 10, 2007)

*Thanks!*

The Beach House looks perfect foodwise, and can't beat that view!!  Thanks for the suggestions!  I'll be calling today (when they're open) and hope to get in!  

If I don't, I may be back for more ideas. . . . feel free to keep your favorites coming, as we'll be eating out the rest of week too  

Denise M, your photos & trip report are great.  Thanks for sharing!

jlee2070  - thank you!  Like Roy's, but we have one here in Philly and have been there (done that).


----------



## chellej (Nov 10, 2007)

We took my daughter to Princeville Hotel for her 18th Birthday.  It was wonderful as was the food.  
We requested a window table and had a great view.


----------



## cookinmamma (Nov 10, 2007)

*followup question . . .*

What time should I make the reservation to enjoy sunset? 

I checked a website which says that on 12/30 (DH's bday) sunset will be at 5:26 pm, but that "The times shown here do not account for daylight savings or height above sea level which will both affect the time for your location" . . 
so I'm a little confused.    Especially b/c it says that on the longest day of the year (6/21) sunset is @ 6:45 pm.  Can that be correct?

Am thinking 6, and we'll get there early to enjoy the "show" before dinner.  Sound ok?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> What time should I make the reservation to enjoy sunset?
> 
> I checked a website which says that on 12/30 (DH's bday) sunset will be at 5:26 pm, but that "The times shown here do not account for daylight savings or height above sea level which will both affect the time for your location" . .
> so I'm a little confused.    Especially b/c it says that on the longest day of the year (6/21) sunset is @ 6:45 pm.  Can that be correct?
> ...



Hawaii doesn't go on daylight savings time.  This website says sunset is at 6:19, on the 30th.  Here's another one that says 6:26.

I would confirm that time when you make the reservation.  They are used to people asking for a sunset time and they can advise you.  Also, be sure you ask for a window table with a sunset view when you make your reservation.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> If I don't, I may be back for more ideas. . . . feel free to keep your favorites coming, as we'll be eating out the rest of week too



If you go to Waimea Canyon be sure you stop at the Waimea Brewing Co. for a meal afterwards.  (On the webpage, click on the word "Kauai" to go to the next page.)  The brewery/restaurant has a fantastic "old time Hawaii" ambiance, great microbrews, and good food at reasonable prices.  It's right on the highway (50) on the ocean side, just past the town of Waimea.  



> Denise M, your photos & trip report are great.  Thanks for sharing!



You're welcome!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 10, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> If you go to Waimea Canyon be sure you stop at the Waimea Brewing Co. for a meal afterwards.  The brewery/restaurant has a fantastic "old time Hawaii" ambience, great microbrews, and good food at reasonable prices.  It's right on the highway (50) on the ocean side, just past the town of Waimea.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!



You can also brag that you've had a drink in the westernmost bar in the US.

Sterling


----------



## tombo (Nov 10, 2007)

I called the Beach House to make a reservation for sunset, by the window, for my wife's b'day in February, and I was successful. I would never have called this far in advance had I not talked to Denise. The Beach House said that waiting until the week you need the reservation for is usually too late to get the reservation. Thanks again to Denise.


----------



## cookinmamma (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for your tips! 

We have a 5:45 dinner reservation on his bday @ Beach House.

I'm sure he'll appreciate the Waimea Brewing Co. too.  

The Princeville Hotel's Cafe Hanalei also looks amazing.  We may have to go their for brunch or dinner another day!   

I just can't wait for our trip!


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 11, 2007)

Second the Beach House -- both for the food AND the views!!!


----------



## mepiccolo (Nov 14, 2007)

Just got back from Kauai on Monday.  The view is amazing at Cafe Hanalei but the food is just good, not excellent (and very expensive) so really you are paying for the view.  Still highly recommend it but the place that we found had the best food of ANYWHERE we have ever eaten surprisingly was at our timeshare at the Kauai Coast Resort at the Beach Boy.  The restaurant is called something like Hukilau Lanai and, OMG, the food is AMAZING.  Best food any of us had ever had (and I've got to say I'm a really picky eater and have eaten at alot of amazing restaurants...nothing touches this restaurant's food).  There was not one bad plate amongst us, the filet mignon melts in your mouth, the taste of the sweet potato raviolis exploded in your mouth and even the salads were incredible.  Even if you don't do this restaurant for your birthday meals I highly, highly recommend it.  Don't know what's wrong with the authors of the Revealed books to miss putting this one in there (perhaps because they own a restaurant (Scotty's BBQ) right down the street?  We canceled our plans to eat at the Beach House and ate here twice (2nd time for my husband's birthday).  It is pricey (but probably less than Cafe Hanalei) but worth every mouth watering bite.  Oh, and Coconut's in Kapaa is way over-rated - food was decent at best (again, the Revealed writers gave it an Ono...why?)


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 15, 2007)

cookinmamma said:


> Thanks for your tips!
> 
> We have a 5:45 dinner reservation on his bday @ Beach House.



Excellent choice.  

I would arrive a bit early for a pre-dinner drink.  That will give you the full sunset treatment as well as the best chance for the best table.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> Still highly recommend it but the place that we found had the best food of ANYWHERE we have ever eaten surprisingly was at our timeshare at the Kauai Coast Resort at the Beach Boy.  The restaurant is called something like Hukilau Lanai and, OMG, the food is AMAZING.



We thought it was great too!  It has quite a reputation for fine dining, that you don't often find at a timeshare.    If it only had an ocean view!  You can probably get a glimpse from the lanai, but the outside picture on their webpage shows about as much as you can see.  Hukilau Lanai Website  Of course their grounds are beautiful, even if you can't see the ocean from the restaurant.  How did you like the Kauai Coast Resort?  We exchange into it and really enjoyed our stay there.  Aren't the units NICE!


----------



## mepiccolo (Nov 15, 2007)

We loved our stay at the Beach Boy (it was our 2nd time staying there).  But I must say there were more people there this time around than the last time we went in early May 2007.  I read that Maui was pretty crowded also, and  I think it is because the Veterans Day holiday fell during our stay (?)  It was still way less crowded than most other resorts.  
What I love about the units is that they decorated them very Hawaiian-I would love to have my home looking like that!  Dollar for dollar we are happier with our Kauai Beach Boy TS than with our Westin (which is not maintained as well as the Beach Boy IMO) but we love Kaanapali Beach so we're just lucky to have time at each.  The Beach Boy Restaurant sure places is up 3 steps, thats for sure!


----------



## cookinmamma (Nov 15, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> There was not one bad plate amongst us, the filet mignon melts in your mouth, the taste of the sweet potato raviolis exploded in your mouth and even the salads were incredible.



We are foodies too, and I love your descriptions.   Thank you so much - this is why you can't just look in a guide book for recommendations!  I can't wait to try it!!


----------

